# Can you use Mercury bulbs?



## TexasTodd (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey folks,

I have come across an old Parking lot light that uses a GE R175 Mercury lamp.

Can I use this thing in my grow room?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

Mercury Vapor "has" the right spectrum. But puts out WAY too much heat and the lumen output sucks.
Invest in a decent light.
hgtsupply.com (grow lights)
e-conolight.com (floods cheap but need some wiring done) you can pick up a 150W HPS with bulb for 40-50 bucks +s/h
insidesun.com (grow lights) real cheap refurbs. 

You want florous, High Pressure Sodium, or Metal Halide.


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 24, 2007)

Bummer... Dont ya wish, just once, that a "freebie" could work well?
But I guess the best grows take a little investing.

Thanks Mutt.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

The investment is worth it


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2007)

You can use the fixture and run a metal halide bulb in it.


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 24, 2007)

NNiiiiiccee!
I like $25 over $125 anyday!

Thanks a million!

I'll let you know how it works out!


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 24, 2007)

What kind of wattage?
My room is only 18" x 24" x 5' H.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 25, 2007)

Thats only 3 square ft. You need 50w or 3000-5000 lumens per square ft.


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 25, 2007)

Isn't that 15 sq ft?  (18" x 24" x 60" / 144" /12" = 15 sq ft no?)
If so, what is the adjusted wattage needed?

(You must be using that "chronic-ulator" huh BBP?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2007)

uhm...that thats a 18"=1.5' 24"=2'
2'x1.5'=3 sq. ft.
@ 50W of HID per square foot a 150W will work. 
OR *minimum* of 9,000 lumens of florous.

1.5'x2'x5'=15 cubic feet which is how you calculate your needed air flow

(surface area=Length x width) formula for light needed
(Volume (cubic footage)= length x width x ht) formula for ventilation needed


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 25, 2007)

Doh!
I knew that....not.
I thought the ... nevermind.
Thanks for the correction.


----------

